# Tyvek suits for beekeeping



## stinger (Mar 23, 2005)

I heard that Tyvek coveralls are ok for not getting stung. Has anyone had any experience with Tyvek. The suits in the beekeeping catalogs are almost always 100% cotton which does not seem so sting proof to me.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

When I first started beekeeping I bought a Tyvek suit because they're so cheap and I wanted to spend all my beekeeping budget on woodenware and such. Although a Tyvek beesuit is totally stingproof, it's also a wearable sauna! Really hot. I keep it around for emergencies or to use in the event one of my friends wants to take a peek at the hives, but it's only been used once or twice. When I must wear a suit (I usually work in shorts and a Tshirt), I'll take breathable cotton, thank you. They're sting resistant, not sting proof. But that's preferable over sweating until I'm soaking wet.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Tyvek is hot hot hot!


----------



## oregonsparkie (Apr 12, 2004)

When I extract a hive from a wall, tyvek is all I wear. Ive never been stung through it. Another downfall is they rip easily.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I wear tyvek suits and I have been stung twice in one day removing a feral hive but thats the only time it has happened, it is like a sweat box in them too.


----------



## Terri (Apr 14, 2003)

I found that heat bothered me no matter WHAT I wore! I started out in a jacket, which was great with the early spring checks, but then summer hit and it was 85 degrees at sunrise!

I eventually went to a bug baffle, which is basically a light jacket made of netting. I was told that it wasn't entirely sting proof but that it would prevent MOST stings because they could not reach me. I love it.

I now wear it whenever I really get into a hive.I just wear the veil, now, for a quick peek.


----------



## BeeBear (Jan 20, 2004)

I'd rather endure the occasional sting than wear a sauna. Your milage may vary.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've worn the disposable tyvek suits. They are sting proof enough. They are hot. If you want cool, nothing beats a Golden Bee Products suit. If you want convenient, I think nothing beats a jacket with a zip on hood type veil. If you want cheap it's hard to beat the tyvek coveralls.


----------



## Mabe (Mar 22, 2005)

Got some tyvek coveralls from Farmtek for 6.29 each. Elastic wrists and ankles. Here's a link to the catalogue page. I'm going to velcro on a hood. Been thrown in the washer a number of times and still fine. Don't know how hot they get since it's been cool here so far this year.

http://www.farmtekcatalog.com/0137.asp


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

My dad has used them and has had good success not getting stung. He does look pretty red(like heat stroke) when he gets out of it. He uses a tie vail. I think the reason he uses it is he doesn't want to get his real suit dirty!


----------



## dandelion (Apr 10, 2003)

I added 100% cotton full suits and half suits, besides the pull over jacket, to my thread in the For Sale section of this forum. Check them out! 
Alejandro


----------



## BeeBear (Jan 20, 2004)

I don't often do this . . . but here's a plug for Alejandro's suits. Normally I wouldn't buy something based on a "for sale" ad on a forum like this, but last year I sent away for one of Alejandro's pull-over jackets. I was very pleased by the quality and feel that it's a good value. Not to mention that he must have put it in the mail the same day he got the check, as I received it in less than a week.

I have no connection with Alejandro -- I just wanted to share my experience so that others who wouldn't dream of buying something based on a posting in an Internet forum could share my pleasant experience. These days it seems you seldom run into pleasant experiences with vendors.


----------

